# I need an opinion



## NitroViper (Wednesday at 8:49 AM)

Hello everyone, I need an opinion on how I should make a parting tool holder for my lathe. 
A friend of mine that works on cnc's gives me used carbide tool bits that most are still in really good condition, but there's so Many varieties and I only need one, really. 
I don't want to buy a tool holder because I machine mostly as a hobby and don't have much money to spend, iva made some tools in the past, I'll post the pictures as well so you guys can have some ideas of what I can and can't do, I've only been machining for about 2 years.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## markba633csi (Wednesday at 10:45 AM)

Surely you can make your own holder-  keep in mind that carbide likes high speed, sometimes not easy to use with a small lathe
HSS often give better results for hobby lathes-
Buon Dio
-Mark


----------



## extropic (Wednesday at 11:08 AM)

Nice work on the tools.

As I look at the picture of the inserts, except for one, all I see is shallow grooving inserts. Is your intention to part only small diameters?

If you search "Thinbit" in eBay you may find some pictures of holders that will inspire a design for a holder for the collection of rectangular inserts (laying on the table). Do you have abrasive equipment to reshape/resharpen them to your needs? Also consider repurposing indexable inserts as brazed inserts.


----------



## extropic (Wednesday at 11:41 AM)

FYI, here is a link to a current eBay listing that shows a toolholder for Thinbit type inserts. It looks pretty easy to replicate.









						Snap Tap Boring and Threading Insert Tooling and grooving tool  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Snap Tap Boring and Threading Insert Tooling and grooving tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## NitroViper (Wednesday at 12:45 PM)

extropic said:


> Nice work on the tools.
> 
> As I look at the picture of the inserts, except for one, all I see is shallow grooving inserts. Is your intention to part only small diameters?
> 
> If you search "Thinbit" in eBay you may find some pictures of holders that will inspire a design for a holder for the collection of rectangular inserts (laying on the table). Do you have abrasive equipment to reshape/resharpen them to your needs. Also consider repurposing indexable inserts as brazed inserts.


Yes they do look mostly like tiny grooving inserts, and I have a diamond wheel that I use to sharpen my carbide by hand, my mentor made me shape drills and lathe and shaper tools by hand so many hours...


----------



## NitroViper (Wednesday at 12:46 PM)

markba633csi said:


> Surely you can make your own holder-  keep in mind that carbide likes high speed, sometimes not easy to use with a small lathe
> HSS often give better results for hobby lathes-
> Buon Dio
> -Mark


Thank you Mark, fortunately I have a Big 3 metre TOS lathe it's a beast, I also have a big Shaper and a Bridgeport


----------



## markba633csi (Wednesday at 2:12 PM)

Does it look like this:?


----------



## Winegrower (Wednesday at 2:54 PM)

My opinion, Nitro:  You can clearly make anything you need.  Nice work.


----------



## NitroViper (Wednesday at 3:14 PM)

markba633csi said:


> Does it look like this:?
> View attachment 433127


Yes it's the 40, it's a hell of a machine, bought "broken" it for 1500€, turns out the clutch forks bolts were worn out, it was a super easy and cheap fix, and here i am


----------



## NitroViper (Wednesday at 3:15 PM)

Winegrower said:


> My opinion, Nitro:  You can clearly make anything you need.  Nice work.


Thank you that means alot, especially bc I have much to still learn


----------



## Nutfarmer (Wednesday at 8:08 PM)

These holders came with my Hardinge. Some look shop made. My give you some ideas. All fit the thin bit type of carbide.


----------



## NitroViper (Thursday at 3:15 AM)

Nutfarmer said:


> These holders came with my Hardinge. Some look shop made. My give you some ideas. All fit the thin bit type of carbide.


Thanks, thats probably what I'll end up doing, it's simple and rugged. 
BTW that's the most machinisty picture I've ever seen, it looks exactly like my bench, from the r8 shank to the big file I neglect thats always in the way


----------

